# hello from bedfordshire.



## mystery-t (Nov 13, 2007)

just a few lines to say hello, me & the family are well up for wild camping/remote sites..especially ones where camp fires are allowed,i own a transit mk 3 ambulance,& previously a mk 2 transit big bodied dormobile camper..engine gone at the moment in this vehicle ..so the mk 3 is in action, i often stay out in my wagon and to be truthfull i prefer it to living in houses..but thats just me ..'anyway' hello...


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 13, 2007)

hi welcome enjoy


----------



## cipro (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard big mix of motorhomers here


----------



## merlin wanderer (Nov 13, 2007)

*wecome*



mystery-t said:


> just a few lines to say hello, me & the family are well up for wild camping/remote sites..especially ones where camp fires are allowed,i own a transit mk 3 ambulance,& previously a mk 2 transit big bodied dormobile camper..engine gone at the moment in this vehicle ..so the mk 3 is in action, i often stay out in my wagon and to be truthfull i prefer it to living in houses..but thats just me ..'anyway' hello...


 
welcome guy's


----------

